# Fountek FR88EX 3" Full Range as a widebander on-axis



## rjorge (Feb 12, 2008)

I mounted them in 3" pvc pipe end cups filled with polyfill on-axis, a-pilars. Laser aimed the left side at my left ear and the right at my right ear. Crossed it at 350hz 24db powered by 2 ch off an Alpine MRV-F345 (75x4 @ 4 ohms). Tang Band's W6-1721 6-1/2" Underhung Midbass Drivers crossed at 50hz 24db in ~.75 ft^3 sealed kicks powered by an MRV-F540 (200x2 @ 4 ohms). Low end PG RSdC 12 in ported 2.5 ft^3 @ 23hz powered by an MRD-M605 (600x1 @ 2 ohms).

My first impressions were a little lacking in the very highs, upped the highs (tone up 2) on the MS-8 GOOD. Played some chesky ultimate demonstration disc and wow! I couldnt stop listening to what this little guy was able to do! I was afraid the small sealed caps would mess with the low midrange freq. and it did but the MS-8 cleaned it all up! Which i could tell when i defeated the MS-8 on-off. I am very pleased with the results. I am not going to try to sound as an expert, because I have never listen to another SQ system so I do not know what to compare it to, but it does sound awesome! Stage is nailed in the center at ear level. The detail is amazing and its very accurate. It blends very nicely with the midbasses and in all my tests it never pulled the stage down. It gets plenty loud and I have yet to hear it bottom out on ~40w @ 8ohms even on full volume listening to underoath...! Anywhere outside the on-axis zone, it looses its highs and definetly looses output. Giving that these only cost $22.75 each, it is definetly worth the money!  

So, thumbs up to this great 3" full range that does an awesome job as an widebander!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice review.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

rjorge said:


> I mounted them in 3" pvc pipe end cups filled with polyfill on-axis, a-pilars. Laser aimed the left side at my left ear and the right at my right ear. Crossed it at 350hz 24db powered by 2 ch off an Alpine MRV-F345 (75x4 @ 4 ohms). Tang Band's W6-1721 6-1/2" Underhung Midbass Drivers crossed at 50hz 24db in ~.75 ft^3 sealed kicks powered by an MRV-F540 (200x2 @ 4 ohms). Low end PG RSdC 12 in ported 2.5 ft^3 @ 23hz powered by an MRD-M605 (600x1 @ 2 ohms).
> 
> My first impressions were a little lacking in the very highs, upped the highs (tone up 2) on the MS-8 GOOD. Played some chesky ultimate demonstration disc and wow! I couldnt stop listening to what this little guy was able to do! I was afraid the small sealed caps would mess with the low midrange freq. and it did but the MS-8 cleaned it all up! Which i could tell when i defeated the MS-8 on-off. I am very pleased with the results. I am not going to try to sound as an expert, because I have never listen to another SQ system so I do not know what to compare it to, but it does sound awesome! Stage is nailed in the center at ear level. The detail is amazing and its very accurate. It blends very nicely with the midbasses and in all my tests it never pulled the stage down. It gets plenty loud and I have yet to hear it bottom out on ~40w @ 8ohms even on full volume listening to underoath...! Anywhere outside the on-axis zone, it looses its highs and definetly looses output. Giving that these only cost $22.75 each, it is definetly worth the money!
> 
> So, thumbs up to this great 3" full range that does an awesome job as an widebander!


you dont aim the left at the passengers left ear and the right at the drivers right ear kinda of a criss cross??


----------



## rjorge (Feb 12, 2008)

There are different aiming techniques that yield different results. I chose to aim it that way because of the wide band approach,where I do not use a tweeter, and to avoid beaming.


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

Good review!

congrats


----------



## rjorge (Feb 12, 2008)

cirodias said:


> Good review!
> 
> congrats



Valeu! Quando eu terminar eu vou baixar as fotos...


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great review. I also tried this mid in a similar set up as well as other "wide band" mids and this one sounded the best for this type of set up.


----------

